# Exchange- live the Ranchlife



## Spotfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, my name is Malou and I'm from Austria. The school leaving examinations are coming soon, it's my last year at school.
So I want to make my dream come true and go to Canada/USA for 2 or 3 months. I hoped that I'll find a ranch, where I can work for board and lodging. 
My motives for this travel are, that I want to improve my english
and that I want to make this experience. Ok... and maybe I watched too much heartland.
But I hope someone here can answer my questions :wink:

at first... does a thread like this already exist (I couldn't find one)

then... worked somebody already on a ranch for board and lodging? Or did a kind of exchange?
... If there is somebody, who did: what organisation did you "use", or how did you get to your hosts?

I hope you can help me 
Malou


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I heard of a ranch in the Rockies but it's more of a lesson thing. You work for lessons. It's called Falling Star Ranch and is in McBride BC Close by where I live


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

look for working student positions if you want to learn more english based riding. if you want a ranch life just plug into google for ranch positions in USA or Canada. i found a ton for the USA but its only for a season. like just for the summer or for the winter. just contact them and ask questions. 

good luck and have fun  if only i had thought of that before i got my job :/


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

you can even contact some national parks in the USA.. they have ranchs that offer trail rides to visitors they can put you in contact with people who offer positions like what you are looking for


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

I think that your problem is the difference in the US description of a ranch? Ranch can mean many different things in the US. A California ranch can be as small as 5-10 acres, in New Mexico, Montana, Wyoming, ranch land may be 200 sections. (640 acres in 1 section) These _*"ranches*_" are quite different in how they are run and operate. 

If you will explain your background studies and experience, we could advise you. Are your studies in cattle, sheep, horses? Land management? Business? Try to tell us what you are hoping to find and experience in employment?


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

Take a look at websites like yardandgroom.com

You might find something you're looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Really, it depends on what you think you want to do. We have a breeding farm here and are on 10 acres, so you're not going to be riding wildly chasing cattle, but you would learn about foaling, training foals/weanlings/young horses, Arabian horses and Arabian crosses and you'd learn Americanized English. 

Write some farms and find one that suits your personality, and will help you accomplish your goals. You just might have to do a lot of letter writing and e-mailing to find just the right one. Good LUCK!


----------



## ceeber (Nov 16, 2011)

Try Sundance Guest Ranch in British Columbia. They are offering work in exchange for free room and board and free horseback riding.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Google Guest Ranches, Alberta and you should get all kinds of info. It's a start.


----------

